# Travel Delay Insurance



## heartface (Jul 22, 2010)

Where can I buy travel insurance that covers me for delays or flight cancellations? I fly to Europe and then need to catch another flight the following day, however am worried that if my flight from Tokyo is delayed or cancelled then I will have to buy another last minute ticket. All the insurance I have found in Japan just seems to cover medical expenses abroad and liability.


----------

